# Droid X seems to be affected by the USSD exploit as well



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

A starter on USSD Exploit, first discovered on Samsung phones: http://securitywatch.pcmag.com/none/303186-my-android-device-is-vulnerable-to-a-dirty-ussd-hack-now-what
A simple test is also available on the website above.

I test it in the latest VXL and IMEI (it says MEID, but I guess they are the same?) shows immediately.


----------



## Liquidretro (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes mine is vulnerable ruining vortex rom. I read something on the Verge http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3403928/samsung-touchwiz-reset-vulnerability about how its the dialer and its been fixed in AOSP code. So which dialers are people running? I have an office of android users and family members I need to protect a new dialer for probably. Free is good but I am willing to pay if its worth it.


----------



## kinnerful (Sep 6, 2011)

Liquidretro said:


> Yes mine is vulnerable ruining vortex rom. I read something on the Verge http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/25/3403928/samsung-touchwiz-reset-vulnerability about how its the dialer and its been fixed in AOSP code. So which dialers are people running? I have an office of android users and family members I need to protect a new dialer for probably. Free is good but I am willing to pay if its worth it.


DialerOne seems to do the job.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

